# Neue grafikarte für mein System



## Emokeksii (13. September 2008)

Hallo.

Ich hab nen gutschein namens "Oma" ^^ und dieser gutschein ermöglicht mir eine neue grafikarte im 60 bis 70 euro bereich.

Jetzt wollt ich fragen ob es in dem bereich im moment oder in nächster zeit überhaupt was für mein system gibt.

Und zwar ich hab folgendes.

Windows XP
Geforce XFX 8600 Gt 256mb
2Gb ram
Amd Athlon X2 4400+

Und zwar möcht ich eine grafikarte mit der gleichen oder besseren leistung wichtig ist mir aber das sie 512mb ram hat da ich mit meine 256 ab einer auflösung von 1280X1024 nichts mehr spielen kann.

Die spiele laufen zwar immer noch mit 60 fps aber meine spielcharacktere (zb bei oblivion) Bewegen sich irgendwie warpend nach vorne...also sie sind plötlich immer ein par meter weiter vorne und so hab ich das bei fast jedem neuen spiel was bei einer auflösung niedriger kein bischen so ist.

Dann noch ne frage...

Und zwar gibts ja bei spiele effekte wie rauch usw. Diese effekte machen mir in letzer zeit probleme..und zwar sobald ich mit der kamera in solchen effekten drin bin geht meine frame auf 5 fps sogar bei wow wo ich normalerweiße mit 100fps spiele.

Zb Beim ghoul zauber vom deathknight wo dann der ghoul mit rauch aus den boden kommt...wenn ich da zu nah dran steh hab ich nur noch 5 fps.

Hoff ich könnt mir helfen^^ ansonsten klop ich das geld in 1gb ram


----------



## Pc-freak (13. September 2008)

Was bessers Wirst du wohl kaum finden für 60-70^^ und ich Grafikkarte die du hast naja für neuer spiel Reicht die Wohl kaum O.o  und dass bei wow hab ich auch bei machen stellen!


----------



## Emokeksii (13. September 2008)

Für die meisten spiele die es jetzt gibt reicht die locker für max details bis auf crysis musst ich noch kein spiel runter schrauber.

Mir gehts am meisten drum das ich ne grafikarte hab die die leistung von meiner mindestens hat aber 512mb


----------



## Wagga (13. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich hab nen gutschein namens "Oma" ^^ und dieser gutschein ermöglicht mir eine neue grafikarte im 60 bis 70 euro bereich.
> 
> ...



Ne 8800 GT gibts für 124 Euro.
Mit 256 VRAM.
Ne aktuelle Graka mit 512 VRAM wirst du für 70 nicht bekommen.
Du musst schon 100-150 ausgeben.
Für 150 empfehlt isch die ATI RADEON 4850 512 GDDR3- PCI-Express x16
Preisleistungsmäßig momentan optimal.
Ich habe die selbst und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Aber für 70 wirst du keine aktuelle Karte finden.
Edit: Habe eine gefunden die besser als deine alte ist für 44 Euro.
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...E-OC-D3/223423/?
Aber warte ob noch andere Tipps haben.
Die ist wie ich gesehen habe um einiges besser als die aktuelle.
512 VRAM, schneller Takt schnllerer RAMtakt.
DirektX 10.1
MFG, Wagga


----------



## Emokeksii (13. September 2008)

ok dann werd ich mein geld doch erst mal noch sparen und mir 1 gb ram kaufen dann wart ich mal bis Gta 4 drausen ist und dann mal gucken ob ich überhaupt eine bruach oder ob mir mein Grafik/leistungsverhältnis reicht


----------



## Knöchi (13. September 2008)

klar gibts Karten aktuell mit 512 mb ram für kleines Geld.
zb. die GF9500GT für 59,00 euros bei alternate. 
Aber hat fast das gleiche Leistungsniveau. Also lieber Geld sparen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (13. September 2008)

Also spare bis du 150 Euro hast und dann kauf dir
die ATI 4850 512 VRAM

Hier mal ein Vergleich:
Deine Alte Karte: http://www.testberichte.de/r/datenblatt/10...600-gt-xxx.html

Die 4850: http://www.testberichte.de/r/datenblatt/14...on-hd-4850.html


----------



## Pc-freak (13. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ok dann werd ich mein geld doch erst mal noch sparen und mir 1 gb ram kaufen dann wart ich mal bis Gta 4 drausen ist und dann mal gucken ob ich überhaupt eine bruach oder ob mir mein Grafik/leistungsverhältnis reicht



Wie so Drauf warten kaufs doch für console du möchtes mir noch nicht weiss machen dass du keine neuer Console hast O.o


----------



## Emokeksii (13. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Wie so Drauf warten kaufs doch für console du möchtes mir noch nicht weiss machen dass du keine neuer Console hast O.o



Eine wii....

So ne Xbox kostet auch schon 200 euro da bin ich mit ner neuen grafikarte dann billiger dran davon abgesehen das ich sowieso meist den pc benutz wegen mmos und so da seh ich keine ngrund warum ich mir ne konsole für 200 euro und mehr anschaffen soll ^^


----------



## Wagga (13. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Wie so Drauf warten kaufs doch für console du möchtes mir noch nicht weiss machen dass du keine neuer Console hast O.o


Nicht jeder hat ne aktuelle Konsole oder kauft sich eine da in einen
PC das Geld meist besser investiert hat weil man mit dem PC mehr machen kann.
Wenn man aber hauptsächlich nur Spiele spielt die auf beiden Systemen erscheinen
wäre die Konsole natürlich sinnvoller als ein PC.
Ansonsten nicht.


----------



## Pc-freak (13. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Eine wii....
> 
> So ne Xbox kostet auch schon 200 euro da bin ich mit ner neuen grafikarte dann billiger dran davon abgesehen das ich sowieso meist den pc benutz wegen mmos und so da seh ich keine ngrund warum ich mir ne konsole für 200 euro und mehr anschaffen soll ^^



Toll ne Wii ^^ Wie so n hast du den nicht die Ps3 erwähnt ?  die ist besser alles die Xbox ^^ sie hat halt noch nicht ihr Volle Leistung  erreicht. und sry wen du wow Spielst kannst du auch meine 6 jahr alten pc haben der in der Eck steht  drauf läuft wow auch immer noch wunder par O.o 

und wen du am Pc gamen möchtest  ausehr  mmogs wie wow dann solt man schon mehr Geld Investiert  in die Hardware  und dass ist Teuer alls alle 5-6 jahre Geld für ne Console ausgeben!


EDIT:Wagga Ich kann mit Einer Console auch aufs Internet ich kann Spielen da mit auch Online mann kann Tastatur und Maus Headset  Rann schlissen Ich kann drauf Filme Kucken auf der Ps3 kann man so gar Linux Drauf hauen !!!! was Möchtest  du mehr ?


----------



## Emokeksii (13. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Toll ne Wii ^^ Wie so n hast du den nicht die Ps3 erwähnt ?  die ist besser alles die Xbox ^^ sie hat halt noch nicht ihr Volle Leistung  erreicht. und sry wen du wow Spielst kannst du auch meine 6 jahr alten pc haben der in der Eck steht  drauf läuft wow auch immer noch wunder par O.o
> 
> und wen du am Pc gamen möchtest  ausehr  mmogs wie wow dann solt man schon mehr Geld Investiert  in die Hardware  und dass ist Teuer alles 1 alle 5-6 jahre Geld für ne Console ausgeben!



Ich frag mich erlich gesagt wo dein problem ist.

Erst mal. Ich spiel am pc durchgehend MMOs aber kein wow sondern warhammer das heißt aber nicht das ich nicht ab und zu mal was anderes spiel und wie gesagt auser crysis läuft bei mir alles auf max details bis jetzt und ich kann auch ohne AA leben mir gehts ums spiel allgemein und ich muss es so genießen können das es mir gefällt.

Und schon allein der grund das ich größtenteils nur mmos spiel spricht gegen ne Konsole. Ich kauf mir ab und zu mal nen spiel das letze war Crysis Call of duty 4 und spore und wegen so par spielen bruach ich mir keine konsole zu holen.

Mein Pc Reicht bis jetzt wunder bar und mir gings nur darum das ich eine karte mit ungefähr gleicher leistung für wenig geld mit 512mb krieg damit ich noch ne auflösung höher schrauben kann. Ich hab nen Flachbild monitor der die auflösung 1280x1024 unterstütz und alles drunter sieht leider total unscharf aus weil der monitor mit den auflösungen problemen hat ansonsten htä ich auch kein problem mit einer niedrigeren zu spielen.

Edit: Davon abgesehen das ne Ps3 nen haufen mehr geld kostet als mein pc bis jetzt überhaupt gekostet hat ich darauf keine MMos spielen kann nicht so konfortabel chatten und surfen und gleichzeitig zocken kein multimedia geret hab das einen pc gleicht usw.

Es gibt nen rießen unterschied was man mit einer konsole machen kann und was man mit einen pc machen kann.

Und die sache ist ienfach ich spiel meist mmorpgs weil ich keine lust hab für jedes spiel wieder 60 euro hin zu legen um was 1 monat zu spielen.

Nen Mmo spiel ich jahre und zahl dafür weniger geld ist einfach meine sicht der dinge eine konsole ist zu teuer für mich das sie sich überhaupt lohnen würde für was brauch ich ne ps3 mit 1 bis 2 spielen die dann in der ecke verschimmelt...das geld kann ich dann auch besser investieren.

Edit2: =P bist du von sony oder microsoft und willst mir jetzt ne konsole andrehen oder was?


----------



## Pc-freak (13. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich frag mich erlich gesagt wo dein problem ist.
> 
> Erst mal. Ich spiel am pc durchgehend MMOs aber kein wow sondern warhammer das heißt aber nicht das ich nicht ab und zu mal was anderes spiel und wie gesagt auser crysis läuft bei mir alles auf max details bis jetzt und ich kann auch ohne AA leben mir gehts ums spiel allgemein und ich muss es so genießen können das es mir gefällt.
> 
> ...



sry für die Auflsöung brauchs du meines Wissents nicht ne Grafik karte mit 512Mb 256Mb reicht für die auflösung aus sry mein Freund hat fast Die Selbe er hat die Gleiche Auflösung und bei Games Noch die Probleme gehabt 512 Mb macht in meinen augen nur sin wen man 22 zoller oder noch Grössers hast 


und wen du aa aus machst kannst du auch Consolen spielen weil bei den ist aa meisten aus oder haben Keinen oder nur AAx2fach oder so 

ich finde es einfach nur Geld Verschwendung aber mach was du ............


EDIT:nein aber ich kenne keinen der der nicht mal ne xbox360 hat oder ne Ps3 ^^ wen ich dir was verkaufen möchte sende ich dir Videos vom Tele shop


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich frag mich erlich gesagt wo dein problem ist.
> 
> Erst mal. Ich spiel am pc durchgehend MMOs aber kein wow sondern warhammer das heißt aber nicht das ich nicht ab und zu mal was anderes spiel und wie gesagt auser crysis läuft bei mir alles auf max details bis jetzt und ich kann auch ohne AA leben mir gehts ums spiel allgemein und ich muss es so genießen können das es mir gefällt.
> 
> ...




da kann ich dir nur recht geben , mann muss doch nicht alles haben ^^

jetzt Thema es gibt ( gute ) Grafikkarten fürs kleines geld sehe mein link PCI e Grafikkarten bei Amazon Ich habe mit vor graumer zeit ne AGP ATI Readom X 1660 geholt und die läuft sehr gut ^^ xD


----------



## Emokeksii (13. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> sry für die Auflsöung brauchs du meines Wissents nicht ne Grafik karte mit 512Mb 256Mb reicht für die auflösung aus sry mein Freund hat fast Die Selbe er hat die Gleiche Auflösung und bei Games Noch die Probleme gehabt 512 Mb macht in meinen augen nur sin wen man 22 zoller oder noch Grössers hast
> 
> 
> und wen du aa aus machst kannst du auch Consolen spielen weil bei den ist aa meisten aus oder haben Keinen oder nur AAx2fach oder so
> ...



Du kapierst wohl die tatsache nicht das ich nen PC zu hause habe und keine KONSOLe und das meine spiele größtenteils nur auf den PC vorhanden sind und mir eine KONSOLE da nichts bringt-.-

Dein wissen ist dann unvollständig denn grade AA und die auflösung schlagen so wie ich vor kurzen in einem anderen thread belehrt wurde auf den arbeitsspeicher der grafikarte. 

Die taktung spielt zwar eine rolle aber drotzdem brauch man für AA und eine höhere auflösung als ich spiel mehr als nur 256mb

Davon abgesehen das ich aber AA nie drin hab weil ich da einfach keinen unterschied seh.

Nur was du irgendwie grad denkst ist das ich ne neue grafikarte für mega grafik will oder was weiß ich...ich will einfach nur ne graifkarte mit der leitsung von meiner mit mehr mb damit ich ne höhere auflösung machen kann mehr nicht...ich will keine gammelige konsole noch will ich grafiken aus einer anderen dimension.

Und ich kenn dagegen kaum wen bei mir der ne Xbox 360 oder eine ps3 hat.

Mir gehts nicht um die grafik mir gehts um die funktionalität und die spiele auf dem gerät...konsolen haben eben kaum mmos bis gar keine und besonders nicht die wo ich will dazu kann ich nicht das auf einer konsole machen was ich auf den pc machen will.

Das du meinst ich soll mir ne konsole holen ist geldverschwendung mehr nicht....

Das thema ist jetzt fertig haben jetzt genug offtopic gehabt.


----------



## Emokeksii (13. September 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> da kann ich dir nur recht geben , mann muss doch nicht alles haben ^^
> 
> jetzt Thema es gibt ( gute ) Grafikkarten fürs kleines geld sehe mein link PCI e Grafikkarten bei Amazon Ich habe mit vor graumer zeit ne AGP ATI Readom X 1660 geholt und die läuft sehr gut ^^ xD



So wenig gibts da ja gar nicht =P jetzt fragt sich nur was die beste davon ist.


----------



## Pc-freak (13. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Du kapierst wohl die tatsache nicht das ich nen PC zu hause habe und keine KONSOLe und das meine spiele größtenteils nur auf den PC vorhanden sind und mir eine KONSOLE da nichts bringt-.-
> 
> Dein wissen ist dann unvollständig denn grade AA und die auflösung schlagen so wie ich vor kurzen in einem anderen thread belehrt wurde auf den arbeitsspeicher der grafikarte.
> 
> ...



sry was ne Gammlige Console die ps3 hat ja mehr drauf alles dein Pc O.o


----------



## xTaR (13. September 2008)

100&#8364; = HD3870
130&#8364; = HD4850


Die HD4850 hat im Moment wohl das beste P/L Verhältnis. Für 60&#8364; aufzurüsten bringt in meinen Augen nichts. Spar halt einen Monat und hol dir dann die HD4850. Die kommt in den meisten Spielen an die GTX260 ( 250&#8364; ) ran.



> Davon abgesehen das ich aber AA nie drin hab weil ich da einfach keinen unterschied seh.



Alles unter 4x AA ist schon Augenkrebs. Mit 8xMSAA lässt es sich angenehm leben. Crysis ist das einzige Spiel in dem man keinen Unterschied vom grafischen her merkt , von der Performance aber umso mehr.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> sry was ne Gammlige Console die ps3 hat ja mehr drauf alles dein Pc O.o




glaube du bist vollkommen auf dem kopf gefallen oder willst du es nicht verstehen . Ihm reicht seine WII und jetzt willst du ihm noch ne PS 3 an drehen ohman komm mal klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (13. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> sry was ne Gammlige Console die ps3 hat ja mehr drauf alles dein Pc O.o



Und drotzdem hab ich dafür keine verwendung dh gammelig.... Ich hab eben nicht wie du so eine faszination für konsolen und mir kommts eben nicht nur auf die leistung an ....sonst hät ich keine wii und sonst hät ich auch kein pc.... Ich sags extra noch mal für dich zum 10ten mal.... Ich Spiel größtenteils MMos...WoW und warhammer... größtenteils warhammer... da solltest du schon merken das grafik mir scheiß egal ist sondern das mir nur wichtig ist das ein spiel läuft da mich das gameplay interesiert. Wenns dir um grafik geht kannst dich gern an einer Ps3 einer xbox 360 oder einen 1800euro alienware erfreuen mich interesiert so was aber kein stück...den grafik is mir egal.

Bist du jetzt feritg? Sonst wird nen mod gerufen dann sagt der eben das off topic off ist...



xTaR schrieb:


> Alles unter 4x AA ist schon Augenkrebs. Mit 8xMSAA lässt es sich angenehm leben. Crysis ist das einzige Spiel in dem man keinen Unterschied vom grafischen her merkt , von der Performance aber umso mehr.



ne sorry^^ ich seh da echt keinen unterschied...aber ich habs auch nie an..habs mal bei oblivion an gemacht..und ich seh da einfach keinen unterschied sieht für mich immer noch gleich aus nur das es schlechter läuft :/ 

Aber schon allein da ich es nicht erkenne ist es für mich egal ob ichs an hab oder nicht ich kann ohne leben^^


----------



## Pc-freak (13. September 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> glaube du bist vollkommen auf dem kopf gefallen oder willst du es nicht verstehen . Ihm reicht seine WII und jetzt willst du ihm noch ne PS 3 an drehen ohman komm mal klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne ich möchte ihr keine Ps3 an........ aber wie kan man sry mit so ne kack neuer spiel Flüsig spielen wen ich kein Geld hab für Teuer Grafik karten Etc ....... dann kauf ich mir Lieber ne console


----------



## xTaR (13. September 2008)

Für 60&#8364; kriegst du nix schnelleres. Da würde ich lieber erstmal den RAM aufrüsten. Das bringt für WAR und WoW viel mehr.


> Ne ich möchte ihr keine Ps3 an........ aber wie kan man sry mit so ne kack neuer spiel Flüsig spielen wen ich kein Geld hab für Teuer Grafik karten Etc ....... dann kauf ich mir Lieber ne console



Mein Media Center PC hat 450&#8364; gekostet und schaftt alle Spiele die es im Moment gibt auf High mit mind. 8 fachem AA. Ausgenommen Crysis , das läuft in High ohne AA. Eine PS3 hat nicht annähernd die Grafikqualität und nebenbei kann man sich auch eine 360 zulegen , es gibt kaum exklusive PS3 Titel. ( Ok , ausgenommen Gran Turismo 5. ).


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. September 2008)

zum größten teil schreibt Pc-freak nur off topic weils ihm einfach nur spass macht


----------



## Emokeksii (13. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Ne ich möchte ihr keine Ps3 an........ aber wie kan man sry mit so ne kack neuer spiel Flüsig spielen wen ich kein Geld hab für Teuer Grafik karten Etc ....... dann kauf ich mir Lieber ne console



Oo wer nen geld für ne ps3 hat der hat auch geld für ne high end grafikarte....

Er erinnert mich auch an jemanden der vor ner par monaten gebannt wurde als er genau mich mit meinen alten pc genau in so einer art geflamt hat.

Naja..aber wegen dem offtopic hab ich ihn jetzt auch gemeldet irgendwann ist schluss wenn er sich streiten will soll er sich wen auf der straße suchen.


----------



## xTaR (13. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Oo wer nen geld für ne ps3 hat der hat auch geld für ne high end grafikarte....



PS3 = 500€
High End Graka = 400€





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. September 2008)

Pc-freak 

lass deine scheiß Offs Topic die nerven nur noch und sind sinnlos


----------



## Dagonzo (13. September 2008)

Ich würde es erst mal mit anderen Grafikkartentreibern probieren. Wenn es starke Einbrüche in der Performance gibt nur weil man in einer Rauchwolke steht, dann kann da irgendwas nicht stimmen.


----------



## xTaR (13. September 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich würde es erst mal mit anderen Grafikkartentreibern probieren. Wenn es starke Einbrüche in der Performance gibt nur weil man in einer Rauchwolke steht, dann kann da irgendwas nicht stimmen.



Es ist eine 8600GT... 

Das kommt schon hin ^^


----------



## Pc-freak (13. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Oo wer nen geld für ne ps3 hat der hat auch geld für ne high end grafikarte....



Sry ich hab ne ps3 nächste Monat werde ich Mit Ne Wasserkühlung mein Cpu Q6600 auf 3.00 Ghz tankten  kaufen mir ne GTX280 sry ich hab Genug Geld


----------



## xTaR (13. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Sry ich hab ne ps3 nächste Monat werde ich Mit Ne Wasserkühlung mein Cpu Q6600 auf 3.00 Ghz tankten  kaufen mir ne GTX280 sry ich hab Genug Geld



Den Q6600 nur mit Wakü auf 3.0 ? Der geht auch mit Lukü locker auf 3,2...


----------



## Emokeksii (13. September 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> PS3 = 500€
> High End Graka = 400€
> 
> 
> ...



Da siehst mal 100€ weniger das ist nicht wenig...davon abgesehen das er nicht kapiert hat das ich keine high end grafikarte will und genau so wenig ne high end grafik =)



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich würde es erst mal mit anderen Grafikkartentreibern probieren. Wenn es starke Einbrüche in der Performance gibt nur weil man in einer Rauchwolke steht, dann kann da irgendwas nicht stimmen.



Ja das ist bei allgemein bei so partikel effekten (glaub so heißen die) das die einfach total in den keller gehen.

Grafikarten treiber hab ich den neusten von nvidia drauf...sollt ich villeicht nen etwas elteren probieren?


----------



## Emokeksii (13. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Sry ich hab ne ps3 nächste Monat werde ich Mit Ne Wasserkühlung mein Cpu Q6600 auf 3.00 Ghz tankten  kaufen mir ne GTX280 sry ich hab Genug Geld



Weißt du das 3/4 was du blubberst weder nen argument ist noch was zum thema beiträgt? ob du geld hast oder nicht stand hier gar nicht im raum...aber echt... du eirnnerst mich sehr an den typ der vor kurzen gebannt wurde wegen genau so nen schwachsin.


----------



## Pc-freak (13. September 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Den Q6600 nur mit Wakü auf 3.0 ? Der geht auch mit Lukü locker auf 3,2...


mhhm ich dacht nur bis 3 mhhm wie weit könnte ich dan mit einer Wasserkühlung?


----------



## xTaR (13. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> mhhm ich dacht nur bis 3 mhhm wie weit könnte ich dan mit einer Wasserkühlung?



Weiß ich nicht , mit Vcore erhöhen würd ich sagen .. 3,7 ? Keine Ahnung ich würde einen 65nm Quad sowieso nicht hoch übertakten..


----------



## Emokeksii (13. September 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Edit: Habe eine gefunden die besser als deine alte ist für 44 Euro.
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...E-OC-D3/223423/?
> Aber warte ob noch andere Tipps haben.
> Die ist wie ich gesehen habe um einiges besser als die aktuelle.
> ...



Das wer ja fast untergegangen in den ganzen gespame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub mehr kommt nicht ich werd mal so richtung dienstag oder mittwoch meine oma überfallen das sie mir die kauft wenn nichts anderes kommt


----------



## Emokeksii (13. September 2008)

Ach ja wenn jemand noch weite vorschläge hat an grafikarten für 70 maximal 70 euro die Diese Grafikarte noch topt  kann mir gern ne pm schicken

Hmm ok doch net hab leider gemerkt das diese karte auch nur 256mb hat


----------



## xTaR (13. September 2008)

Ich verstehs immer noch nicht warum du dir die selbe Karte nochmal kaufen willst , was wenn überhaupt 10% Performance bringt.


----------



## Wagga (13. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ach ja wenn jemand noch weite vorschläge hat an grafikarten für 70 maximal 70 euro die Diese Grafikarte noch topt  kann mir gern ne pm schicken
> 
> Hmm ok doch net hab leider gemerkt das diese karte auch nur 256mb hat


ups, sry falsche Link erwischt ich hatte ne andere, habe wohl beim vergleich den
falschen Link erwischt, wenn ich die andere wiederfinde poste ich sie.
Mist, sry.

Die hier war eigentlich gemeint:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi.../HD3850/234029/?


----------



## Der Mephisto (13. September 2008)

Kinners Kinners. Sich durch Freaks Beiträge zu arbeiten ist wahrlich keine Freude. Schade das es sich von all seinem Geld keine vernünftige Rechtschreibung kaufen kann. Das täte not. 

Zum Thema.
Wie sieht der PC denn bisher aus? Nachdem was ich bisher hier rauslesen konnte, glaube ich nicht, das eine Grafikkarte mit 512 MB und ansonsten identischer Leistung dich hier weiterbringt.


----------



## David (13. September 2008)

Behalt die Graka, hol dir lieber 'n besseren CPU.


----------



## Der Mephisto (13. September 2008)

So, nachdem ich das Ursprungssystem zuerst geschickt überlesen hatte (lesen und Warhammer spielen gleichzeitig ist wohl doch nicht so einfach) hab ich nun eine Grafikkarte gefunden, die dir zusagen könnte.

Grafikkartenvorschlag
Preisvergleich

Die Karte hat 512 MB, einen 256Bit Speicherbus (sehr wichtig) und ist nachdem was ich in den Benchmarks auf Computerbase gesehen habe ungefähr um den Faktor 2.3 schneller als deine 8600 GT.


----------



## pampam (14. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Wie so Drauf warten kaufs doch für console du möchtes mir noch nicht weiss machen dass du keine neuer Console hast O.o



nicht jedem sind konsolen 200 bis 500 euro wert (und die spiele dafür sind meistens auch teurer als für pc)...
ich würde das Geld z.B. lieber gleich bei nem PC kauf dazunehmen, als nen PC und ne konsolo zu kaufen


----------



## Pc-freak (14. September 2008)

pampam schrieb:


> nicht jedem sind konsolen 200 bis 500 euro wert (und die spiele dafür sind meistens auch teurer als für pc)...
> ich würde das Geld z.B. lieber gleich bei nem PC kauf dazunehmen, als nen PC und ne konsolo zu kaufen



Ja aber du musst auch noch Mit Rechnen Wie Viel Geld Du in die Hardware investierst von pc dass man die neusten spielen in Voller Pracht zocken kann! Ohne Ruckler Etc! 


bei der Console hast du dass nicht! und ich hab die Ps3 nur wegen GTA,Metal gear Solid,und ich warte noch auf Killzone 2 Aber ich Galub es Kommt Teuer alls pc spieler weil du immer Viel Geld für die Hardware  ausgibst


----------



## Emokeksii (14. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Ja aber du musst auch noch Mit Rechnen Wie Viel Geld Du in die Hardware investierst von pc dass man die neusten spielen in Voller Pracht zocken kann! Ohne Ruckler Etc!
> 
> 
> bei der Console hast du dass nicht! und ich hab die Ps3 nur wegen GTA,Metal gear Solid,und ich warte noch auf Killzone 2 Aber ich Galub es Kommt Teuer alls pc spieler weil du immer Viel Geld für die Hardware  ausgibst



Und drotzdem gibt es immer noch leute denen die volle Grafik Pracht sonst wo vorbei geht zb mir...wie gesagt ich hab eine wii...mir gehts ums gameplay nicht um die grafik. Und mit einen Pc kann ich immer noch mehr machen als mit einer konsole. 

Es kommt immer drauf an was der jeweiligen person wichtig ist es gibt menschen die interesieren sich erste linie für die grafik und dann fürs gameplay und andere eben anders rum.


----------



## xTaR (14. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Ja aber du musst auch noch Mit Rechnen Wie Viel Geld Du in die Hardware investierst von pc dass man die neusten spielen in Voller Pracht zocken kann! Ohne Ruckler Etc!
> 
> 
> bei der Console hast du dass nicht! und ich hab die Ps3 nur wegen GTA,Metal gear Solid,und ich warte noch auf Killzone 2 Aber ich Galub es Kommt Teuer alls pc spieler weil du immer Viel Geld für die Hardware  ausgibst



Wie gesagt mein Multimedia PC (!) kann alle aktuellen Spiele in höchster Grafikpracht ruckelfrei darstellen (:


----------



## Pc-freak (14. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Und drotzdem gibt es immer noch leute denen die volle Grafik Pracht sonst wo vorbei geht zb mir...wie gesagt ich hab eine wii...mir gehts ums gameplay nicht um die grafik. Und mit einen Pc kann ich immer noch mehr machen als mit einer konsole.
> 
> Es kommt immer drauf an was der jeweiligen person wichtig ist es gibt menschen die interesieren sich erste linie für die grafik und dann fürs gameplay und andere eben anders rum.




Ja kann man Sachen Brennen ^^ etc.... aber ja Ich mein ja wen es dir ums Gamplay geht ^^ *hust*  ich weiss nicht aber auf der ps3 hab ich Linux drauf man kann auch sehr Viel sachen machen ^^ 

und mir gehts nicht um die Grafik. aber ja gute Games Gibt es kaum noch die Meisten Setzen immer wie mehr auf Grafik finde ich! und Wengen der Grafik karte kannst du 2 in dein Mainboard....... sonst würde ich dan die in SLI Betreiben so hast du mehr Performance  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (15. September 2008)

alter schwede, der grausamste thread seit .. seit .. Stunden xD

Hab nur die erste Seite gelesen. Alles voll mit Full-Quotes (Woher sollte man auch sonst wissen, dass sich der zweite Post auf den ersten bezieht?) und von der "Rechtschreibung" von PC-Freak sag ich gar nix mehr .. 

Ich bin unsicher ob ich ihn ignoren soll, dass ich mich nich ständig aufregen muss, oder ob ich es lassen sollte, zur Belustigung. 

Unglaublich, einfach unglaublich!

btw.
meine einzige console war ein Super Nintendo.
Das war geil und kultig und für mich als Kind auch super.
Aber heute wo ich mich mit PCs auskenne, kann ich damit
deutlich mehr anfangen!

Zum Thema der Freak kennt niemanden ohne Console, ich hab nix aktuelles!


----------



## chadsmith91 (15. September 2008)

ati hd 3850/70


----------



## chadsmith91 (15. September 2008)

ati hd 3850
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...PCIe&l3=ATI
leistung im vergleich zu anderen karten
http://www.3dchip.de/Grafikchipliste/Leistung_Graka.htm
wie du siehst, bringt sie mehr leistung als deine akutelle karte und hat zusätzlich 512 mb speicher.^^


----------



## pampam (15. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Zum Thema der Freak kennt niemanden ohne Console, ich hab nix aktuelles!



Ich würd einfach sagen, er kennt die falschen Leute:
Ich hab nichts aktuelles, aus meiner Klasse hat einer(!) ne Wii, und sonst kenn ich keinen
mit ps3 oder xbox 360...
(warscheinlich nur ne runde angeben, aber jetzt sollte er ja wissen dass man sowas hier nicht gut findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Knöchi (15. September 2008)

Braucht der TE noch Ratschläge oder darf man über pro und kontra consolen diskutieren?

Mein Vorschlag haste ja im Post Nr. 5 oder 7 ^^ weiss nich mehr genau


----------



## pampam (15. September 2008)

na gut, dann noch was hilfreiches:
Ich würde die Graka erstmal behalten. Hab n ähnliches System: intel Core 2 Duo 2x2,2Ghz, 4Gb Ram, ati x800xl mit 256mb)
und muss sagen, es reicht, um ein spiel wie CoD4 auf fast höchsten einstellungen zu spielen (ca 35fps im durschnitt. Aber mit 
dem menschlichen Auge sieht mans eh ab 24 flüssig, für alle, die mit 200fps angeben woll(ten)), also AA nur auf 2fach 
und paar einzelne dinge nicht ganz aufs höchste.
Also besser noch n paar monate warten.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. September 2008)

pampam schrieb:


> Aber mit dem menschlichen Auge sieht mans eh ab 24 flüssig, für alle, die mit 200fps angeben woll(ten)), also AA nur auf 2fach
> und paar einzelne dinge nicht ganz aufs höchste.
> Also besser noch n paar monate warten.


Die Aussage ist ja nun mal absolut falsch, dass mit 24fps alles flüssig läuft. Ich glaube du verwechselst da was mit Filmen. Das hat nichts mit dem Computer zu tun.


----------



## Emokeksii (16. September 2008)

pampam schrieb:


> na gut, dann noch was hilfreiches:
> Ich würde die Graka erstmal behalten. Hab n ähnliches System: intel Core 2 Duo 2x2,2Ghz, 4Gb Ram, ati x800xl mit 256mb)
> und muss sagen, es reicht, um ein spiel wie CoD4 auf fast höchsten einstellungen zu spielen (ca 35fps im durschnitt. Aber mit
> dem menschlichen Auge sieht mans eh ab 24 flüssig, für alle, die mit 200fps angeben woll(ten)), also AA nur auf 2fach
> ...



Ich spiel Call of duty 4 auf Max einstellungen flüssig (ohne AA allerdings ich seh damit immer noch kein unterschied und werds deswegen auch einfach aus lassen weil ichs nicht brauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Das problem ist ich freu mich extrem auf GTA 4.

Schon die tatsache mit 2gb ram ist hart und ich überleg mir eventuel noch 1gb zu holen ( mehr brauch ich net weil ich nicht vor hab auf vista umzusteigen oder auf eine 64 bit version)

Die graifkarte soll laut den anforderungen auch 512mb haben und wie gesagt meine fängt halt bei manchen unverständlichen sachen wie rauch und so partikel scherzen an auf 5 bis 2 fps zu gehen bei sachen wie rauch...zauber (zb in warhammer ) und alles wo ich dann zu nah rann gehe.

Allerdings will ich auch keine über grafikarte da ich sowas bestimmt in der nächsten zeit nicht brauchen werde. Das problem ist einfach meine grafikarte packt die auflösungen über 1280x1024 nicht und mir wurde halt gesagt das der Ram der karte besonders von der auflösung und AA beansprucht wird.

Ein bisle mehr leistung dzau wer auch natürlich nicht schlecht wenn ich mir shcon was neues hol. Aber mehr wirds in nächster zeit nicht sein weil ich in ferner zukunft tatsechlich mir eine Ps3 zulegen will allerdings wart ich bis sie zu menschleichen preisen zu kaufen ist (450euro für ne konsole ich glaub es hackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Aber im moment bruach ich einfach was mit ein bischen mehr power allein schon meinen monitor zu liebe (und meinen augen)...

oder kann man irgendwie was einstellen das monitore die auf 1280x1024 ausgelegt sind und darunter bilder nur unscharf zeigen irgendwie umzustellen in form eines programmes oder so ? =P 

ich glaub ich hab jetzt viel müll gelabert es ist spät ich geh pennen xD


----------



## Emokeksii (16. September 2008)

https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...age=1#tabberBox

Noch mal zu der karte meint ihr auch die wird für meine zwecke reichen und drotzdem noch etwas mehr bring als meine alte? Die bewertungen scheinen gut zu sein und wirklich teuer ist sie auch nicht.

Ach ja dann noch ne frage... Also system von mir steht ja da und ich hab 2 Ram slots in meinen PC und nur 1ner davon ist mit 2gb belegt.... Wie weiß ich jetzt welcher 1gb ram riegel mit meinen kompatibel ist oder sind allgemein 1gb ram mit 2 gb ram riegeln nicht kompatibel? (Ram will ich besonders für warhammer das brauch schon 1gb das ist die hölle >.<)

T.T ich weiß ich bin doof und frag lauter kacke aber ich kenn mich echt nicht aus ich weiß grda mal wie man die teile reinbaut ohne das ich irgendwas kaput mach.


----------



## chadsmith91 (16. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...age=1#tabberBox
> 
> Noch mal zu der karte meint ihr auch die wird für meine zwecke reichen und drotzdem noch etwas mehr bring als meine alte? Die bewertungen scheinen gut zu sein und wirklich teuer ist sie auch nicht.
> 
> ...


ich persönlich würde erstmal die grafikkarte aufstocken. wie gesagt, ist http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...PCIe&l3=ATI in jedem fall leistungsstärker als die 8600gt, hat dazu noch 512mb speicher, und sie kostet 74, was deinen rahmen nur um 4 euro sprengen würde.


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist ja nun mal absolut falsch, dass mit 24fps alles flüssig läuft. Ich glaube du verwechselst da was mit Filmen. Das hat nichts mit dem Computer zu tun.



Aha, also Filme sehen für mich absolut 100%ig flüssig aus wenn sie 25 Bilder / Sekunde zeigen, aber ein PC Bild ruckelt dann weil .. ??
Da ist so rein logisch irgendwie ein Fehler drin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wird dein Auge schneller wenn du vorm PC sitzt? *g*

Das Problem ist, dass eine Graka einfach je nach Situation Schwankungen unterliegt. Das bedeutet, dass du, wenn du normal auf 25 FPS zockst schnell mal einen Bruchteil von einer Sekunde gar kein neues Bild bekommst und dann gehts sofort weiter mit 25fps. Das sind einfach Ruckler, die bedingt werden durch die Schwankungen. Wenn du aber bei 60fps bist dann machen solche Ruckler nichts aus, dann bricht es halt auf 30fps ein oder so. Es sind also die Leistungsreserven die hier den Unterschied ausmachen. Filme werden immer gleich schnell angezeigt, da isses wurscht. Aber GraKas schwanken eben!

**

keksii, du hast doch ne 8600GT, warum willst du eine neue kaufen? nur weil sie mehr RAM hat?

ich kann dir genau sagen welchen unterschied das machen würde: null,null..

RAM ist total überbewertet (Marketing der GraKa Hersteller). Der wird erst in richtig hohen Auflösungen interessant. 
Und wenn ich mich Recht an dich erinnere, zockst du doch auf 1280*1024, oder? Also behalt deine Karte noch ein bisi, spar vllt bisi was noch zusammen.
Vllt reichts dann ja bald für ne HD4850 (ab 130&#8364; zu haben) dann haste absolut alles flüssig!


----------



## Pc-freak (16. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ein bisle mehr leistung dzau wer auch natürlich nicht schlecht wenn ich mir shcon was neues hol. Aber mehr wirds in nächster zeit nicht sein weil ich in ferner zukunft tatsechlich mir eine Ps3 zulegen will allerdings wart ich bis sie zu menschleichen preisen zu kaufen ist (450euro für ne konsole ich glaub es hackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich finde Den Preis angemessen ! sry aber Die ps3 kann Blu ray abspielen im gegen stanz zur Xbox und in kenne nur der Blu ray player die Teuer sind alles Die Ps3 und die ps3 ist Console,fast pc wen man Linux drauf haut,DVD Player,Blu ray........


wehr über den console Preis Rum motz hat sie wohl nicht mehr alle !


----------



## painschkes (16. September 2008)

_Nun versteh ich was ihr alle meint.. das is ja wirklich heftig zu lesen o_o_


----------



## Pc-freak (16. September 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nun versteh ich was ihr alle meint.. das is ja wirklich heftig zu lesen o_o_




weiss nicht aber in DER SCHWEIZT versteht jede sau wen ich was Schreib O.o nur ihr deutsch wieder nocht ist ja Komisch ?


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

wo ist die schweizt?

ihr deutsch?

nocht?

*zu köstlich*


----------



## Emokeksii (16. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Ich finde Den Preis angemessen ! sry aber Die ps3 kann Blu ray abspielen im gegen stanz zur Xbox und in kenne nur der Blu ray player die Teuer sind alles Die Ps3 und die ps3 ist Console,fast pc wen man Linux drauf haut,DVD Player,Blu ray........
> 
> 
> wehr über den console Preis Rum motz hat sie wohl nicht mehr alle !



Sie kann spiele spielen bluyrey und ein par andere sachen kommt aber drotzdem höchstens in der grafik und nicht in der funktionalität ran aber ich soll dafür um einiges mehr aus geben als für meinen Pc? nene^^

Die Firmen arbeiten alle nicht umsonst mit nem Pc und nicht mit einer Ps3.....=P  KLar kann sie viel aber an einen Pc kommt sie in sachen konfor und Funktionalität nicht ran und ich seh kein grund mir jetzt das geld zusammen zu sparen und so viel geld auszugeben wenn ich sie dann auch irgendwann für 200euro haben kann wenn sie runter gesetz wurde.

Klar ist das teil super aber 500 euro weiß ich weiß gott besser zu investieren als in technick ich würd auch für meinen Pc nie so viel geld ausgeben meiner hat nur 150 euro gekostet es gibt noch genug andere dinge im leben die "nicht technick und Computer" sind für die man drotzdem noch geld aus geben kann.



Zu der Club karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist die wirklich so gut? Ich hab von der firma da eigendlich bis jetzt nur " besonders in performance" schlechtes gehört


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

Also ich hasse Club3D und würde die nie wieder kaufen. 

Aber das war ja auch nur ein Beispiel nehm ich mal an, es geht ja nur grundsätzlich um den Kartentyp und die Ausstattung.
Du wirst ähnliches in 90% der Fälle auch von anderen Anbietern finden.


----------



## painschkes (16. September 2008)

_Das is jetzt aber nen Witz oder? Ich hätt mich ja schon von nem Haus gestürzt wenn ich Schweiz - Schweizt nennen würde o_o_


----------



## Gothic_1234 (16. September 2008)

/sign^^


----------



## pampam (16. September 2008)

und weiter geht die ps3 diskussion...
Nur mal so dahingesagt: Damit die ps3 sich richtig entfalten kann, braucht man auch nen guten fernseher.
Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand so nen Fernseher hat, wenn das Preislimit für ne Grafikkarte (an nem pc, der 
eig nur zum spielen benutzt wird) bei ca 70&#8364; liegt...
und der einzige unterschied mit den 24 bildern pro sek ist, dass es beim pc eben kurze Einbrüche geben kann, was bei
einer fps von 40 und mehr (normalerweiße) nur bemerkt wird, wenn man darauf wartet und es unbedingt sehen will.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Aha, also Filme sehen für mich absolut 100%ig flüssig aus wenn sie 25 Bilder / Sekunde zeigen, aber ein PC Bild ruckelt dann weil .. ??
> Da ist so rein logisch irgendwie ein Fehler drin!
> 
> 
> ...





pampam schrieb:


> und der einzige unterschied mit den 24 bildern pro sek ist, dass es beim pc eben kurze Einbrüche geben kann, was bei
> einer fps von 40 und mehr (normalerweiße) nur bemerkt wird, wenn man darauf wartet und es unbedingt sehen will.



Ist euch "Motion Blur" ein Begriff? Das ist die sogenannte Bewegungsunschärfe. Diese gibt es bei Film und Fernsehen. Bei einem PC (Spiel) wird jedes Bild einzeln berechnet. Die nimmt das Auge ganz anders wahr. Dadurch ruckelt das Bild auf dem PC-Monitor noch deutlich bei Spielen, während das beim Film durch die Bewegungsunschärfe nicht auffällt. Habt ihr beiden das jetzt soweit verstanden?^^


----------

